# Subacute Thyroditis



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I will keep this short. I was hyper for 3 months ( from June to Aug-2015). Main symptom was only less energy. Then from Oct to till now i'm Hypo but I never needed to take any medicine because there are no any major symptom. somedays are so much bad but I manage. rest days are OK.

*My lab :- *
*Sep-2015*

Thyroglobulin Antibodies - *728.1*
Negative: <115- Positive:> 115
Thyroid Peroxidase Antibodies - 8.78
Negative: <34 - Positive: >34
Free T3 - 4.95 - 2.0-4.4
Free T4 - 0.58 - 0.93-1.7
TSH - 20.64 - 0.27-4.2

*November-2015*
Thyroglobulin Antibodies - *556.3*
Free T3 - 4.47, Free T4 - 0.997, TSH - 6.13

*December-2015 (END)*
Thyroglobulin Antibodies - *578.2*
TPOAB - 12.11
Free T3 - 3.25, Free T4 - 1.32, TSH - 2.62

If you see, in November antibodies were down by *200 *in just *2 months *which I don't think is possible for autoimmune disorders.
after 2 months, today was hoping to get more 200 down but I see increase of 20. Thyroid hormones are much in balance so no idea wts going on.

If anyone here had subacute or knows about this please tell me if antibodies are present will it be permanently hypo? or they can go away by time? Should I take Thyroid Med. to lower antibodies? or please recommended any solution if you have









I'm taking selenium, turmeric powder, garlic daily so hope they will help.

Thanks to all and hope everyone keep feeling better.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## Giga_2015 (Jul 7, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Have you had an ultrasound of your thyroid?


Hi,

I didn't have ultrasound. doctor said its really not necessary and took 100% guarantee.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Giga_2015 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I didn't have ultrasound. doctor said its really not necessary and took 100% guarantee.


If it were me - I would insist on an ultrasound .

The same antibodies that show thyroiditis are also cancer tumor makers and better safe than sorry - making sure your thyroid and nodules are "normal".

What sort of doctor is treating you?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Antobodies wax and wane, so the fact that there is fluctuation really isn't that big of a deal.

It IS a big deal that you have that high level of Tg antibodies and never had an ultrasound. You should have one ASAP.


----------

